# schwinn dx, monark silver king, spaceliner... cheap???



## momona (May 27, 2013)

Please tell me if these prices are in the right ball park... too high or low.  Got this posted in chicagoland.

Thanks guys.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/3833033223.html


----------



## momona (May 27, 2013)

*And....*

...if anyone here is interested just post here.


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2013)

The Spaceliner has a 3 speed Sturmey Archer Hub?
I assume you do not have the rest of the parts?


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2013)

Rest assured--those prices are fair for both buyer and seller IMHO. Good luck! I may have considered some projects if you were nearer.


----------



## momona (May 27, 2013)

jd56 said:


> The Spaceliner has a 3 speed Sturmey Archer Hub?
> I assume you do not have the rest of the parts?




I think it said tornado... But it's out in the shed, I could get a better look tomorrow.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2013)

momona said:


> I think it said tornado... But it's out in the shed, I could get a better look tomorrow.




Torpedo! Sachs Torpedo. They had the seatpost mounted shifters like that on Sears Tote-Cycles.


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2013)

Are those your bikes? What year is the black Schwinn frame with springer? Is it a Schwinn Springer? I am located in Chicago. Please PM me. Thanks


----------

